# Pioneer Sound



## slaz13 (May 25, 2011)

I definately feel something is wrong with my sound. I had a cobalt when they first came out and had the Pioneer system in that and feel that was better. My pioneer system is not loud at all. I can definately keep it on 45 most of the time. My tone settings are treble = 5, Mid = 0, Bass = -6. If I turn the bass to positive it sounds awful. I am listening to satelite radio most of the time. If this is how these are suppose to sound I am pretty dissapointed.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

It probably sounds awful because...

1. You're listening to sat. radio.
2. You have a ton of treble and no bass.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

robertbick said:


> It probably sounds awful because...
> 
> 1. You're listening to sat. radio.
> 2. You have a ton of treble and no bass.


With the exception of a few songs I never have the bass below 6. It would sound umm.... crappy.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

What about with a CD or USB? Does it still perform the same then? With my USB I almost never run it above 20. Mid Teens is plenty for cruising. I ran it up to 35 one time and it was wayyyy too loud - but im old.

I dont have XM anymore so I cannot try that, but 45 seems awefully high to me. Sounds like something is amiss.


----------



## Thor1182 (May 9, 2011)

I found that the XM founded off, I don't know if it wasn't clear, flat or what. 
Trebble 2
mid 0
bass 6

If I didn't know how the song sounded normally via itunes, slacker, usb - iphone connection, I don't know if I would have noticed.


----------



## slaz13 (May 25, 2011)

usb is definately louder. I just feel when bass is turned up that high its beyond boomy and just sounds bad.


----------



## slaz13 (May 25, 2011)

still sounds bad I have to have everything in the negatives. All speakers are so boomy it sounds bad! Sounds like the front speakers near the floor are getting lows when they are mid speakers and the back ones are just terrible sounding bass. If I put the sub on 6 wow its bad. I may have to take my car in already to get checked


----------



## slaz13 (May 25, 2011)

robertbick said:


> It probably sounds awful because...
> 
> 1. You're listening to sat. radio.
> 2. You have a ton of treble and no bass.


 
At -6 I do have a lot of bass thats whats wrong! If I go to 6 it just sounds like bass thats way over powering the speakers


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

slaz13 said:


> At -6 I do have a lot of bass thats whats wrong! If I go to 6 it just sounds like bass thats way over powering the speakers


Then I would get it checked out.


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

xm is never going to sound great. in fact, the better the soundsystem, the worse it will be as you are going to hear more of the compression artifacts. I also agree that's probably way too much treble. That's going to make satellite sound extremely harsh.

try an uncompressed source via usb or cd.


----------



## mattk (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Slaz, I have the exact same problem with the Pioneer system. Way too much bass and no volume. I've posted about it in a few other threads but I didn't want to be the guy always complaining in his posts so I stopped. Don't take this the wrong way, but I'm kind of glad you have the same issues so I know I'm not crazy (or deaf). If you go back to the dealer with it please post the outcome as I'm already pricing speakers and amps and maybe we just have defective or miscalibrated systems.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

mattk said:


> Hey Slaz, I have the exact same problem with the Pioneer system. Way too much bass and no volume. I've posted about it in a few other threads but I didn't want to be the guy always complaining in his posts so I stopped. Don't take this the wrong way, but I'm kind of glad you have the same issues so I know I'm not crazy (or deaf). If you go back to the dealer with it please post the outcome as I'm already pricing speakers and amps and maybe we just have defective or miscalibrated systems.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


Yeah this is the third individual with this issue now. You guys aren't crazy, and there is definitely something up with your radio. Take it in and have the service guy listen to your car and then another Cruze. A volume of 20 is all the noise you should need for most days, and sound nice. Something is up.


----------



## slaz13 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone. My roomate actually sold me the car so I am probably going to go in tomorrow and have it looked at. Right now listening to cds I have the bass set to -10, treble to -3, and mid to 0. At these settings it sounds decent and the bass sounds good. seriously -10 wtf! Something is up with the amp I think and its throwing out to much power to the speakers are something.


----------



## JNovak56 (Apr 13, 2011)

My radio sound sucked too, until I found the balancing.....front/back, left/right. Getting the right balance between the front and back speakers fixed what changing the equalizer setting couldn't.


----------



## slaz13 (May 25, 2011)

Just an FYI my dealer has my car and is going to get it looked at tomorrow. I will keep everyone updated!


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Mine is treble 7, mid 6, bass 8, sounds great even on satellite radio.


----------



## slaz13 (May 25, 2011)

lol if I had my settings set on those my back and front speakers would sound like they were going to blow up (I mean its really really bad). Current settings Treble 0, Mid -2, Bass -10. At these settings there should be hardly any bass but theres a lot of bass still coming from the back! haha I hope they figure this crap out today in the mean time I got my car salesmans 2011 CTS so its not too bad trading


----------



## slaz13 (May 25, 2011)

They are ordering and going to install a new amp to see if that correctly the issue. I thought it was something with the amp from the get go but we will see.


----------



## slaz13 (May 25, 2011)

replaced amp with another still having same issue.


----------

